# Edit in ps



## Mavronas57 (Aug 24, 2014)

When i edit in ps from lr , and save back to lr i loose all lr editing and save back to original photo why???


----------



## DaveS (Aug 25, 2014)

What verion of Lightroom are you using (you indicate 4.4 in your profile), What version of Photoshop are you editing in?    And, when you save from photoshop, do you just save, or are you doing a save-as?    And, lastly, how are you asking LR to edit the photo in photoshop?   Those answers will help us steer you to what is going on.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Mavronas57, welcome to the forum!  One more question to add to Dave's - what file format are you starting out with?


----------



## Mavronas57 (Sep 5, 2014)

Tnxs a lot i solve the problem.


----------

